
Ask HN: Why does every Wikileaks article/question get flagged? - blairanderson
I remember a few years back that Wikileaks news would reach the front page. Now they&#x27;re all flagged. What gives?
======
greenyoda
Several Wikileaks articles have been on the front page over the last few days.
Here's a search of the most popular ones from the last week:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wikileaks&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wikileaks&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

Many of the ones that get flagged are essentially duplicates of articles that
have been previously discussed, and provide no new information.

~~~
gus_massa
In particular, this one was in the front page for more than 24hs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810015)
"CIA malware and hacking tools" (wikileaks.org) (2692 points, 3 days ago, 1110
comments) Graph:
[http://hnrankings.info/13810015/](http://hnrankings.info/13810015/)

